# Manliest/Cutest/Ultimate Signature Contest 2010



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Hosted by JetKun​


Welcome to the Manliest/Cutest/Sexiest/Ultimate Signature Contest 2010, otherwise known as the SigContest2010. It is a direct (approved) copy of sterl500's contest, except for siggies.
HOW TO ENTER
1)Post *ONE* post with your signature showing.
2)*KEEP* that sig for the whole 2 weeks this contest is up for.
3)*ONLY ENTER* for *ONE* category, which are
   Manliest
Cutest
Ultimate
WHAT WILL HAPPEN
The contest will be open for 2 weeks.
I will be accepting entries for 4-7 days, then I will lock the entries and start the poll.
Whoever wins the poll for the next week wins the title, and will get a little icon badge to say they won. Maybe they can stick it in their siggy.

The siggy awards are as follows:
Manliest Gold Award
Manly Silver Award
Manly Bronze Award Not enough in this category

Cutest Gold Award
Cute Silver Award
Cute Bronze Award

Ultimate Gold Award
Great Silver Award
Good Bronze Award
The Colour is in accordance to the colour of the badges available.

*OK. Good luck! I enter myself in the 'Manly' category!
(See my siggy)*

~JetKun




*Nominations*



Spoiler: Manliest



JetKun




Infinite Zero









Spoiler: Cutest




SoulSnatcher




A Gay Little Cat Boy




Jamstruth




_*vs*_
Hatsune Miku




DunkrWunkah










Spoiler: Ultimate




Pong20302000




Sterl500




KingVamp




p1ngp0ng




ZAFDeltaForce




Scott-105




ChA1nBull3t




giangi-_-








OK *THE CONTEST HAS BEGUN FOR 1 WEEK-1.5 WEEKS.*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

e.g.

Jetkun
Manly Category

*Placeholder for winner post*


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

I will enter with next signature, the one I am using will be changing after today


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I will enter with next signature, the one I am using will be changing after today


OK. I'm assuming the 'cute category'?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you even able to add 4 poll questions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see if I can enter... Just have to dig up an old sig.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 9, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Are you even able to add 4 poll questions?


Nope


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 9, 2010)

Since you can't add four questions, I'd say remove sexiest. It's kinda similar to cute.

I'll enter once I finish the sig I'm working on.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Are you even able to add 4 poll questions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Scott. So only 3 questions. Dig up any old sig, perhaps...

Can a mod change the name of this thread to Manliest/Cutest/Ultimate Signature Contest 2010, please?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure whether to enter mine into manly or cute...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Put me in ultimate please


----------



## digipokemaster (Aug 9, 2010)

ok i might enter could some1 tell me how to make a banner?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 9, 2010)

Entering in Cute.
How can you resist Pikmin?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Can a mod change the name of this thread to Manliest/Cutest/Ultimate Signature Contest 2010, please?




I can....but the "delete thread" button is soooo close to the "title change" button.....


In other words, these threads are getting tiresome and redundant. 
This will be the last one. 

EDIT: I _would_ have changed it, but someone beat me to the punch while I was typing.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats mean


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> lol thats mean




He don't know me very well, do he?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 10, 2010)

Ugh, I started a meme didn't I... :/

Anyways, my entry: Ultimate


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can I enter mine, even though I didn't make it? I was in the middle of making one but something went wrong.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> This will be the last one.


Why!!?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! lol 

Ultimate, not this sig I'm changing it.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 10, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Can I enter mine, even though I didn't make it? I was in the middle of making one but something went wrong.


Honestly, you should make your own. If I can hack a DS into a pirate's hand, you can do it too.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna make my own , but I fail at designing stuff on a computer.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I started a meme didn't I... :/
> 
> Anyways, my entry: Ultimate
> 
> ...


Hmm. You can enter yours,supposedly. Which category?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ultimate! Yeah...I'm that awesome....


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2010)

I would enter this ultimate sig competition.

But I have already won.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I would enter this ultimate sig competition.
> 
> But I have already won.


I agree, seeing as it is totally epic. SRSLYORLYORLY?

So that's one entry for 'Ultimate'.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh wait this is for sigs. nvm


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like to enter mine in the Ultimate category


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sure doesn't, Bugs.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

So no one is manly here?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

I will enter cute with his part of signature




The rest is just information and cat be ignored


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I will enter cute with his part of signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice new sig! I like it!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also updated my avatar, but that's not important here, lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

Is my siggy cute or manly?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Is my siggy cute or manly?


Your's is cute


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2010)

Ultimate 

There you go...


----------



## evandixon (Aug 10, 2010)

I take it mine isn't qualified...


----------



## digipokemaster (Aug 10, 2010)

i can enter my mine that i request to be done but with my idea?

here mine own i use some picture one from a anime, and one i google for. i enter it in manlyness


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 10, 2010)

I summon my new sig to do battle with Catboy's to see which is cutest




FIGHT TO THE DEATH!


----------



## aphirst (Aug 10, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I summon my new sig to do battle with Catboy's to see which is cutest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> I take it mine isn't qualified...
> 
> Yours can be entered if you want...
> 
> ...


Nope. Not accepting. That is not a signature;it is a picture.

Only 2 more days to enter, guys.


----------



## prowler (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn I would enter but I don't have any good signatures


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Yes, but in *what category*?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> QUOTE(NarutoFreak @ Aug 11 2010, 02:32 PM) Damn I would enter but I don't have any good signatures


You can enter with the one you have, you know.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I summon my new sig to do battle with Catboy's to see which is cutest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one cat girl?
Fear the cutest of two begging cat boys!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll go for ultimate I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .







```
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/220/2/8/Rathalos_Signature_by_chA1nBull3t.png
```


----------



## giangi-_- (Aug 11, 2010)

Ultimate


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess I'll enter for cutest :3 Sorry, looks like there are 2 cat girls now >:3






Good luck to everyone else, and this is for fun :3


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> I guess I'll enter for cutest :3 Sorry, looks like there are 2 cat girls now >:3




Well that make things even


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 11, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see what you did thar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or, did I?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saying there are two cat boys to two cat girls. That all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CAT FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 11, 2010)

HATSUNE!!!! THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE FELINE BY THE END OF THIS COMPETITION! PREPARE FOR THE FIGHT OF YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 11, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> HATSUNE!!!! THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE FELINE BY THE END OF THIS COMPETITION! PREPARE FOR THE FIGHT OF YOUR LIFE!


Lol okay, i still have 8 more anyways


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I've added you on the list. Check my OP under the "Cutest" Category and post back :3

Haha. Scotland vs Japan.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 11, 2010)

Would you be able to change my sig in the OP? I kinda broke your rule of keeping the same sig throughout the contest. He he, sorry.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 11, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Well, I've added you on the list. Check my OP under the "Cutest" Category and post back :3
> 
> Haha. Scotland vs Japan.


Ahhh, sorry, but i kinda did some last minute siggy editing >.< could you change that?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 11, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Put me in ultimate please



It's the signature he's talking about


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Haha. Scotland vs Japan.


What's so funny about it?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Would you be able to change my sig in the OP? I kinda broke your rule of keeping the same sig throughout the contest. He he, sorry.
> Grr.. OK.
> 
> 
> ...


Grr.. OK?


as to ellie's post-
Grr.. I'm not sure.

Anyways, one more day and I will be the only person in the 'Manly' category, meaning that I shall win that category.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 13, 2010)

Me for Cute. I have triple the cute here.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

I put mine for manliest. Zack is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and sooo manly


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 13, 2010)

Put mine for MANLY plznty! Lisa Yadomaru is a MANLY Woman!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 13, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> Me for Cute. I have triple the cute here.


I wanted to ask, what kind of powerpuff girls are these


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

^They're in an anime from 2 years ago???


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 16, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> DunkrWunkah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the PPGs were so popular in America, Japan was trying to make their own version and air it on Cartoon Network in Japan


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ^They're in an anime from 2 years ago???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2010)

*PlaceHolder Post*

CONTEST HAS BEGUN NO MORE ENTRIES ACCEPTED. VOTING IS NOW OPEN.
Check THIS POST for WINNERS INFORMATION LATER.

*PlaceHolder Post*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2010)

*Reserved For NOTICES* *Check THIS post*

Sorry for the lateness in opening the poll. Polling is for the SIGNATURES not the AVATARS, so bear that in mind while voting.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

You made a spelling mistake. It says "Maniest", rather than "Manliest". You might wanna fix that before people start voting.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2010)

lol 'Maniest'. Well, sorry. It's late where I am. :\ right now.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 17, 2010)

I automatically win.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder who has the manliest and ultimate signature... I... wonder... *Turns speakers on and clicks*


----------



## Gore (Aug 17, 2010)

thread is one big circlejerk
all signatures suck


----------



## .Chris (Aug 17, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I wonder who has the manliest and ultimate signature... I... wonder... *Turns speakers on and clicks*









Spoiler



just kidding, your sig is awesome!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I wonder who has the manliest and ultimate signature... I... wonder... *Turns speakers on and clicks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks breh.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2010)

circlejerk?
circle-shaped jerky


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 17, 2010)

mine is manlier.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I wonder who has the manliest and ultimate signature... I... wonder... *Turns speakers on and clicks*



Manliest not ultimate?

It makes sense you dare not challenge me.

After all I have already won.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Vote cat boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why because he is just too damn cute for words


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I wonder who has the manliest and ultimate signature... I... wonder... *Turns speakers on and clicks*


He's pointing at mine.
Dawwwwww, thanks Ace.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 17, 2010)

VOTE FOR ME, FOR I HAVE COOKIES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 17, 2010)

Vote for me and I'll do some cleaning


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 17, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> *PlaceHolder Post*
> 
> CONTEST HAS BEGUN NO MORE ENTRIES ACCEPTED. VOTING IS NOW OPEN.
> Check THIS POST for WINNERS INFORMATION LATER.
> ...



OP.. You forgot my entry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Along with some others.
Page 3


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Vote for me and I won't sick the Angry Bear Cavalry after you


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

i voted for you p1ngpong


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

I cant believe that I just entered.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hittity what?! I'm leading? This is unexpected


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 17, 2010)

JetKun obviously has the manliest signature.


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vote for me and I won't sick the Angry Bear Cavalry after you


that'd be awesome xD


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2010)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can happen with just a vote


----------



## shango46 (Aug 18, 2010)

Am I too late to enter for manliest?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 18, 2010)

shango46 said:
			
		

> Am I too late to enter for manliest?


At the risk of a one word post (which I'd imagine is allowable if it adequately answers the question), yes.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2010)

What? Pong20302000 sig doesn't even look like it should have been enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway is was hard to pick between Hatsune Miku and Jamstruth.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

shango46 said:
			
		

> Am I too late to enter for manliest?


Yes

Also, sorry to the guys I missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys I missed have been added in. I am SO sorry for the disadvantage. I've had a lot on my plate lately. (Figure of Speech)


----------

